# PCGH.de: 790GX-Platinen im Vergleichstest - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## kuer (29. Oktober 2008)

Freu mich auf den Test . Auch wenn ich schon zwei der Biostar Platten habe . Onboard Grafik interesiert mich da nicht . Mir ging es um den 790GX und der SB . Für den Preis erste Sahne .(meine Meinung) OC bin ich auch zufrieden . Beide CPU's laufen auf 2,8 Ghz ohne mehr volt .


----------



## Eldorado (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch mal gespannt. Meine P965 sollte bald mal einer neuen Platine und CPU Platz machen. Und ein 9950+790GX ist in der engeren Auswahl. Kommt genau zur rechten Zeit!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte hier ging es um 790GX Platinen.
Beim Asus M3A79-T Deluxe steht aber 790FX...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier ging es um 790GX Platinen.
> Beim Asus M3A79-T Deluxe steht aber 790FX...


"Vier 790GX-Boards und eine 790FX-Platine im Vergleich" …


----------



## Daniel_M (29. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier ging es um 790GX Platinen.
> Beim Asus M3A79-T Deluxe steht aber 790FX...



Siehe Vortext:

_ Mainboards mit AMDs 790GX-Chipsatz sind derzeit besonders beliebt. In der kommenden Ausgabe 12/2008 prüfen wir vier entsprechende Platinen sowie ein High-End-790FX-Modell im Vergleichstest._

Schadet es ein 790FX-Board neben vier 790GX-Platinen zum Vergleich heranzuziehen, zumal es auch die neue SB750 hat?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich überlesen...
Ist mir aber noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass das Asus Board auch schon die SB750 hat.


----------



## kuer (29. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hab ich überlesen...
> Ist mir aber noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass das Asus Board auch schon die SB750 hat.


 

Das ASUS ist aber mit abstand das teuerste MB im Test. Von daher für mich uninteresant .


----------



## Omach (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich freue mich auf den Test.Mein Plan, endlich einen sparsamen HTPC zusammenzubauen, kommt durch den 790gx eventuell mal zur Vollendung, nur gibt es da bisher zu wenig drüber zu lesen, was sehr schade ist. 
Besonders würde mich die Leistungsaufnahme eines Systems mit einem 790gx Board in Kombination mit einem sparsamen kleinen Dualcore interessieren. Im Idle-Zustand sollen ja bis zu 40W drin sein, was ja fast zu schön klingt um wahr zu sein.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Oktober 2008)

kuer schrieb:


> Das ASUS ist aber mit abstand das teuerste MB im Test. Von daher für mich uninteresant .


Asus Boards waren schon immer etwas teurer als die von der Konkurrenz.
Außerdem zielt das Asus Board auch auf eine ganz andere Zielgruppe, als die 790GX Boards, es hat ja nicht umsonst 4 PCIe Slots


----------



## kuer (29. Oktober 2008)

Omach schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf den Test.Mein Plan, endlich einen sparsamen HTPC zusammenzubauen, kommt durch den 790gx eventuell mal zur Vollendung, nur gibt es da bisher zu wenig drüber zu lesen, was sehr schade ist.
> Besonders würde mich die Leistungsaufnahme eines Systems mit einem 790gx Board in Kombination mit einem sparsamen kleinen Dualcore interessieren. Im Idle-Zustand sollen ja bis zu 40W drin sein, was ja fast zu schön klingt um wahr zu sein.


 

NA ja . Alt zu weit bist du nicht weg davon . Einen Athlon 4050 X2 drauf und die Onboard GK mit Sideport Speicher 128MB Ram und fertig is die Laube (CQ an ). Dann fällt nur das Biostar für dich flach . Dieses Board hat nur 64MB DDR2 RAm für die Onboard GK . Die zweite Revision des Biostar hat jetzt aber schon 128 MB DDR3 , aber nicht die im Test wenn ich das richtig sehe .


----------



## Nuklon (29. Oktober 2008)

Für was reicht denn so eine Platine, dass da Crysis darauf nicht wirklich läuft, brauch ich nicht zu wissen, geht eher CSS oder C&C3


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Oktober 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Für was reicht denn so eine Platine, dass da Crysis darauf nicht wirklich läuft, brauch ich nicht zu wissen, geht eher CSS oder C&C3


Natürlich läuft CSS und C&C3 mit einer HD3300.
Man sollte nur nicht alle Details einschalten, aber ich würde sagen C&C3 sollte in 1024x768 mit mittleren Details noch ganz gut laufen.


----------



## TommiX1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> "Vier 790GX-Boards und eine 790FX-Platine im Vergleich" …


 


PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Siehe Vortext:
> 
> _Mainboards mit AMDs 790GX-Chipsatz sind derzeit besonders beliebt. In der kommenden Ausgabe 12/2008 prüfen wir vier entsprechende Platinen sowie ein High-End-790FX-Modell im Vergleichstest._
> 
> Schadet es ein 790FX-Board neben vier 790GX-Platinen zum Vergleich heranzuziehen, zumal es auch die neue SB750 hat?


 
Wäre es vielleicht möglich, eventuell noch diese Boards - 790GX/790FX und SB750 - zu testen?

Untitled Document

Untitled Document

Untitled Document

MfG


----------



## TommiX1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Siehe Vortext:
> 
> _Mainboards mit AMDs 790GX-Chipsatz sind derzeit besonders beliebt. In der kommenden Ausgabe 12/2008 prüfen wir vier entsprechende Platinen sowie ein High-End-790FX-Modell im Vergleichstest._
> 
> Schadet es ein 790FX-Board neben vier 790GX-Platinen zum Vergleich heranzuziehen, zumal es auch die neue SB750 hat?


 


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> "Vier 790GX-Boards und eine 790FX-Platine im Vergleich" …


 
ist es vielleicht auch möglich, die folgenden dfi - Boards zu testen.
sie sind sowohl mit 790gx/sb750, als auch 790fx/sb750.

Untitled Document

Untitled Document

Untitled Document

das m2rsh, muss ja nicht wirklich getestet werden. da es ja eigentlich nur einen anderen kühlkörper, im vergleich zum m2rs hat.

mfg


----------



## Levi (29. Oktober 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Für was reicht denn so eine Platine, dass da Crysis darauf nicht wirklich läuft, brauch ich nicht zu wissen, geht eher CSS oder C&C3


 
Du wirst lachen, ich habe das Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H und die onboardgrafik bekommt crysis ruckelfrei hin. Details auf Low versteht sich.


----------



## Daniel_M (29. Oktober 2008)

TommiX1980 schrieb:


> ist es vielleicht auch möglich, die folgenden dfi - Boards zu testen.
> sie sind sowohl mit 790gx/sb750, als auch 790fx/sb750.
> 
> Untitled Document
> ...




Die seiten sind bereits bei der Druckerei - das Heft ist ja schon ab dem 05.11. verfügbar.


----------



## kyuss1975 (29. Oktober 2008)

habe das *asus m3a79-t deluxe* mit *phenom 9950 be *(siehe signatur).
allerdings alles auf standard.
leistung satt auf standardtakt.
kein grund um zu übertakten. hab in stalker clear sky alles auf high und es läuft wie geschmiert. die *hd4870 1gb* dreht nichteinmal auf, dem lüfter ist langweilig.
sollte dennoch einmal ein spiel die hardware auslasten hab ich ja immer noch spielraum nach oben hin.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. Oktober 2008)

Levi schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich habe das Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H und die onboardgrafik bekommt crysis ruckelfrei hin. Details auf Low versteht sich.


Das glaube ich dir sogar.
Ich habe letztens auf Youtube ein Video gesehen, bei dem Crysis mit einer Radeon X1250 einigermaßen ruckelfrei gezockt wurde (auf Low Details versteht sich...).
Der PC hatte glaub ich noch einen X2 4000+ und 1 Gb Ram, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## TommiX1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Die seiten sind bereits bei der Druckerei - das Heft ist ja schon ab dem 05.11. verfügbar.


 
Das hab ich mir bereits gedacht. Wie siehts mit einer späteren Ausgabe aus? 

MfG


----------



## B00 (29. Oktober 2008)

endlich mal wieder AMD-Boards


----------



## cozma (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe das Asus M3A78-T mit 780GX und 750SB,
bis auf anfängliche Probleme mit dem ersten Bios, 
keinen Grund zur Klage. Dank Adv. Clock Cal. läuft
mein 9950BE mit 3,15Ghz ohne jeglichen Absturz.
Also genug Leistung für meinen Geschmack in allen
Spielen und Anwendungen und ein endlich wieder
Nvidia freier Rechner Dank HD4870 1GB.

Also gerade die gestiegene Übertaktbarkeit des
Phenom in Verbingung mit der SB750 lässt vermuten,
das der Phernom bisher sein Taktpotenzial mangels
Top Chipsatz noch nicht erreichen konnte.
Bin mal gespannt auf Deneb und das OC-Potential
mit DDR3 und 45nm. Wenn Deneb so skaliert wie mein 
B2 65nm von 2,6 auf 3,15Ghz, dann wird AMD zwar nicht
die Leistungkrone kriegen, jedoch Intel ein ganzes Stück
näher auf die Pelle rücken.


----------



## Levi (30. Oktober 2008)

@Redaktion

Mit welchen Bios testet ihr das GA-MA790GP-DS4H, mit der F1 oder F2A. Denn ich hatte mit der F2A nur Probleme. Mein 9950 bekam im Bios laut Healthmonitor damit nur 1,1V obwohl der Standard mit 1,3V eingestellt war. Die daraus resultierenten Startschwierigkeiten könnt ihr euch ja denken, wenn der Prozzesor es dann aber mal geschafft hat Windows zu booten wurden in Windows dann aber 1,3V ausgelesen und das Sys war absolut stabil. Mit der F1 Version habe ich dieses Problem nicht.

Das würde mich echt interessieren, ob ihr das Problem auch habt oder nachvollziehen könnt.

mfg


----------

